# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > سوال: سوال در باره ایجاد برنامه مستقل

## MRMKOBRA@0011

با سلام
دوستان من اگه بخوام برنامه ای که با دلفی نوشتم روی کامپیوتر های دیگر قابل استفاده بشه باید چیکار کنم؟
من از کامپننت آلفا برای زیبا سازی فرم استفاده کردم.
من وقتی برنامه رو کامپایل میکنم ، برنامه بدون هیچ مشکلی رو کامپیوتر خودم اجرا میشه ولی روی کامپیوتر های دیگه اجرا نمیشه و یه اررور میده که من فقط rtl70.bpl یادم مونده ازمتن اررور :)
ممنون میشم یکی توضیح بده که چطوری باید کاری کنیم که برنامه روی سیستم های دیگه بدون مشکل اجرا بشه .

البته نمیدونم جای تاپیک درست هست یا نه برای همین اگه جا نا مناسبی تاپیک زدم معذرت میخوام :).

----------


## nice boy

جای تاپیک که اشتباه. ولی خطایی که میده رو بنویس تا ببینیم چیه.
ما از کجا بفهمیم چه خطایی آخه!

----------


## MRMKOBRA@0011

سلام پسر خوب(nice boy) :)
ممنون که توجه کردی
متن اررور اینه :
The program can't start because rtl70.bpl is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem. 



واقعأ مشکل اعصاب خورد کنیه 2 هفته رو یه برنامه کار کنی بعدش ببینی رو سیستم های دیگه کار نکنه :(

----------


## Mr.reCoder

درود،

از منوی Project گزینه Options رو بزنید و در زبانه Packages علامت Build with runtime packages رو بردارید.

d7.png

----------


## MRMKOBRA@0011

ممنون ولی ایندفعه برنامه بالا نیومد استاد Mr.ReCoder :(

----------

